# Anyone going to the Aug 5,6th Dixon, Ca show?



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Is anyone going to be showing at this show? This will be Mesa's second time out. We'll see how it goes this time.

If anyone just wants to see a Beauceron IRL there should be at least 4 there, both harlequin and black and tan.


----------

